
Windows Live Rolls Out Its New Social Network Hub, Boosts SkyDrive/Photo Storage to 25 GB - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/02/windows-live-rolls-out-its-new-social-network-hub-boosts-skydrivephoto-storage-to-25-gb/
======
azharcs
Suddenly Microsoft is in news a lot more than Google, looks like they are
coming out with some exciting products and they really want to innovate in
online space.

I was just reading about the research projects of Microsoft, I am very much
impressed. <http://tr.im/1r29>

